# Building a jig and need some guidance



## sandking150 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all, I received a preview copy of Workbench Magazine and saw a nice rip fence that I would like to use for my router and circular saw. They recommend buying a piece of 1 1/2" aluminum angle that is 1/8" thick. The issue I have is they say you have to rip it lengthwise so that it is only 3/4" high. The finished guide will be 1 1/2" x 3/4".

My question is how to I rip the aluminum angle? Is it soft enough that I can do it on my table saw without killing the blade? I need to rip it straight.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## paslou (Nov 25, 2005)

I would run it through the table saw with the blade inserted in reverse. Make sure you wear eye protection but that would do it for you.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

For any an all metal, if you are going to use a table saw or even a circular saw, always reverse the blade. Preferrably a already well used or dull blade.

Ken


----------



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow! Very interesting, I never knew that! What about plexiglass, what is the best way to cut that on the table saw? Sounds like this technique could work too.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Jnam

For cutting plexiglass or thin plastic sheets, reversing a fine tooth blade works good providing you run a piece of scrap plywood on top of the plexiglass and along side the blade, as the blade will tend to push the material up off the tablesaw.

You can cut with a normal fine toothed blade if you take it slow. A bandsaw with a metal cutting blade, works just as well.

If you need to clean up the edge after the cut then either the router or stationary disk sander or thin belt sander works well.

Just my 2 cents worth!!!!

Ric :sold:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

For plexi-glass or acrylic, I have a friend from work who actually uses a router to cut an shape them. However, I believe Labric stated the best form to cutting plexi-glass.

Ken


----------



## Papaboard (Sep 29, 2004)

Whoa! I know that what you fellas have suggested MAY have worked in the past but it sure ain't the best way to cut aluminum. Cutting with a carbide tipped blade reversed on your table saw is a disaster waiting to happen. The technology of the brazing of the carbide to the saw plate is intended to withstand impact on the face of the tooth, not the backside. If you are going to cut aluminum on the table saw then use a carbide tooth blade with a negitive hook angle, like the kind for melamine and veneers, and spray a little WD40 on the stock before cutting. 
The same applies to cutting acrylic and polycarbonates, sans the WD40.


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

PAPABOARD has it exactly right. We cut aluminum this way all the time at my place of employment, and it works great. Just feed the material a little more slowly than you normally do with wood


----------



## phillip keller (Jan 18, 2006)

Do Not Hook Up Saw To Dust Collector When Cutting Metal Unless You Like To See Shop Burn!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just My 2 cents.

A Sharp tool is a safe tool, saw blades are cheap now days go out and get a new blade to to this job.
If you are using a 10" saw table to do this job get a 8" blade they are a bit lower in price.
Just take it slow and easy and it will come out just like you want it.

Have a good one
Bj


----------



## Greybeard (Sep 22, 2007)

With blade OFF rub a bar of soap on the blade a few time during the process. It "melts" and keeps the metal from building up on the blade.

Daniel


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Take it to your engineering shop to get it milled. Much safer


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi sandking

A project I did that required me to cut aluminium was done on my bandsaw. If I had to choose again of using a wood working tool for cutting metal,,,,,,, I would not!!!!!

I would do as Lemuzz suggested, take it to a metal shop and get it done by them. The build up of aluminium and the heat created was not pretty. I did manage to do it, but the small filings were haunting me for days.

Reversing a tablesaw blade does work but like any tool moving this fast (Too fast for metal) you create heat and the saw teeth fill and get gummed. 

I tried it and would not choose to do it again. I think it boils down to "the right tool for the right job".

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Manufactures now have a metal cutting blade out on the market. Can be used either in a TS or the circular saw. Just make sure to wear gloves and eye protection.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just my 2 cents,, I cut Alum. all the time on the band saw and the table saw and the radio arm saw....it's like cutting HARD wood more or less...on the saw I use a blade made by Freud made to cut Alum. and Plastic ( 80 tooth one) the last hard job I had to do was to cut some 1 1/4" thick Alum. blocks 4" long...and I used the band saw for that one.

Cutting 1/8" thick Alum./Plastic stock is duck soup on the table saw...with the right blade..

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...ools&field-keywords=freud+saw+blade&x=18&y=20

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I see this is an old post but my two cents worth, I would NOT reverse the saw blade, it would be trying to break the bond between teeth and blade. I have used my radial arm saw for years to cut sheet aluminium but it would not be safe to cut a narrow angle. A piece of wood the length of the angle and the required width of the angle stuck to the strip would allow it to be safely cut on the table saw.


----------

